# A dogs dinner



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How lovely  

There is a clip, probably on YouTube, where the human is camouflaged and it appears as if the dog is eating with cutlery


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> How lovely
> 
> There is a clip, probably on YouTube, where the human is camouflaged and it appears as if the dog is eating with cutlery


There are a few of those Pat, 'Christmas dinner" is very funny.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow also has excellent table manners

Eats from a fork

He’s decided when we stop for a sandwich at lunch time , or in our case late breakfast as we only eat x 2 a day 

He requires a mini sandwich , he’d prefer a maxi one but he gets a mini one


----------

